# PSI Tycoon & Majestic Jr Nibs .....



## CozmicD (Feb 8, 2015)

Had a gentleman tell me elsewhere that these now come with a stock Jowo nib,
can somebody else please corroborate this for me?

As expected, am new to fountain pens, have a couple customers that want one,
I don't want to tell them something that's not true, and I want to make sure I give them Quality parts.

I've spoken with Roy @ The Classic Nib, and ordered some #5 Bock nibs as a replacement. 
Was told by someone else this would be a down-grade to the existing nibs that come stock with the kits, which I definitely don't want to do.

I've searched thru all posts in this forum, and Google ......
spent almost 8 hours researching and couldn't find a single page to validate the Jowo nib assertion.
Appreciate any/all info & help


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2015)

CozmicD said:


> Had a gentleman tell me elsewhere that these now come with a stock Jowo nib,
> can somebody else please corroborate this for me?
> 
> As expected, am new to fountain pens, have a couple customers that want one,
> ...


They are not mentioned in the PSI literature including their most recent catalog which came only about a week ago.  That being the case, I would say "Don't believe it." particularily in the case of the Tycoon which just doesn't cost enough for a JoWo nib to be included.  However your best bet to get a definitive answer is to call PSI and ask them.  They will know for sure and will be more than happy to tell you.


----------



## CozmicD (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Smitty, actually I've talked to 2 different people from PSI, and neither gentlemen knew what nibs were what, except for the Sceptre pens that come stock with Schmidt nibs.
was advised from another supplier that I had to talk to PSI owner Ed Levy personally to get accurate info, that he would definitely know what nibs on what pens.
A feat I doubt is possible, but will try one day soon ......

I too doubt the assertion to the Jowo nibs because of 1- price of kits, and 2- it's the only thing I cannot find a single instance of information on Google .....
If it'd been posted _somewhere_ even 1 time, there'd be a link to it in archives.

In mean time, I will give my customers the options for an Upgrade to a Bock nib of their choice as my 1st and foremost concern is quality and my reputation as a woodworker 

happy turning 



Smitty37 said:


> They are not mentioned in the PSI literature including their most recent catalog which came only about a week ago.  That being the case, I would say "Don't believe it." particularily in the case of the Tycoon which just doesn't cost enough for a JoWo nib to be included.  However your best bet to get a definitive answer is to call PSI and ask them.  They will know for sure and will be more than happy to tell you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2015)

CozmicD said:


> Thanks for the reply Smitty, actually I've talked to 2 different people from PSI, and neither gentlemen knew what nibs were what, except for the Sceptre pens that come stock with Schmidt nibs.
> was advised from another supplier that I had to talk to PSI owner Ed Levy personally to get accurate info, that he would definitely know what nibs on what pens.
> A feat I doubt is possible, but will try one day soon ......
> 
> ...


Ed Levy is probably not as hard to talk to as you might think....Tony is one of their service guys (I don't know his last name) and he can probably tell you or will find out for you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 19, 2015)

CozmicD said:


> Thanks for the reply Smitty, actually I've talked to 2 different people from PSI, and neither gentlemen knew what nibs were what, except for the Sceptre pens that come stock with Schmidt nibs.
> was advised from another supplier that I had to talk to PSI owner Ed Levy personally to get accurate info, that he would definitely know what nibs on what pens.
> A feat I doubt is possible, but will try one day soon ......
> 
> ...


 Learn to "tune" nibs...it does little good to replace nibs if you can't tune them.  That is the main reason I don't carry FP kits myself...I can't tune them for maximum pleasure in writing.


----------



## CozmicD (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you, I will attempt to talk with either Ed or Tony beginning of next week then,
you give me hope 

As for tuning, I have done tons of research before I started the fountain pen venture,
have to know the product I'm going to sell ......
Have quite a bit of literature and videos on all aspects of changing, adjusting, and tuning,
read & watched them over a dozen times, and will do another dozen if needed ......
Have turned a pen just for myself to practice on, and think I have the technique firmly grasped enough to show customers how to do it (for those that don't already know)
But I also know a pen tuned for my writing style, won't be as effective for someone elses writing style.

Appreciate the info and the help
happy turning


----------

